# Will There Be War On The Streets Of Washington D.C. During The Inauguration On Friday



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Will There Be War On The Streets Of Washington D.C. During The Inauguration On Friday?
Michael Snyder
January 17th, 2017
TheEconomicCollapseBlog.com
Comments (40)
Read by 2,290 people
dc-war

The stage is set for a potentially very ugly confrontation between radical leftist protesters on one side and law enforcement authorities and Trump supporters on the other side. It is being estimated that hundreds of thousands of supporters will be arriving in D.C. to celebrate the inauguration of Donald Trump, but it is also being estimated that hundreds of thousands of people will be coming to D.C. to specifically protest the inauguration of Trump. These protesters plan to set up blockades, disrupt inaugural balls and generally cause as much chaos as they possibly can. In fact, a spokesperson for #DisruptJ20 says that the goal of his organization is for Trump to be inaugurated "amid complete chaos"&#8230;

"We would like the headline the next day to be Donald Trump inaugurated amid complete chaos, not Donald Trump, inaugurated amid applause," said Legba Carrefour, who is an organizer with #DisruptJ20.

Needless to say, causing "complete chaos" is going to bring many of these protesters into direct confrontation with law enforcement. If these anarchists do what they say they are going to do, law enforcement personnel with be forced to physically intervene. The following comes from #DisruptJ20's official "call to action"&#8230;

Trump's success confirms the bankruptcy of representative democracy. Rather than using the democratic process as an alibi for inaction, we must show that no election could legitimize his agenda. Neither the Democrats nor any other political party or politician will save us-they just offer a weaker version of the same thing. If there is going to be a positive change in this society, we have to make it ourselves, together, through direct action.

From day one, the Trump presidency will be a disaster. #DisruptJ20 will be the start of the resistance. We must take to the streets and protest, blockade, disrupt, intervene, sit in, walk out, rise up, and make more noise and good trouble than the establishment can bear. The parade must be stopped. We must delegitimize Trump and all he represents. It's time to defend ourselves, our loved ones, and the world that sustains us as if our lives depend on it-because they do.

In addition to law enforcement, many Trump supporters have made it quite clear that they are not going to put up with physical obstruction or intimidation by radical leftists. "Bikers for Trump" is one such group, and they are anticipating that 5,000 of their members will be attending the inauguration. According to Bikers for Trump founder Chris Cox, his organization is "prepared to form a wall of meat" if necessary&#8230;

"The bikers are certainly used to being outnumbered and we are prepared to form a wall of meat. We're anticipating a celebration here. We don't anticipate any problems. We have a strict code of conduct where we don't condone violence. But again in the event that we're needed, you can certainly count on the Bikers for Trump."

"We'll be shoulder-to-shoulder with our brothers and we'll be toe-to-toe with anyone that is going to break through any police barriers, that's going to be assaulting women, spitting on them, throwing things at them. We are anticipating a peaceful transition of power."

"The backbone of the biker community is the veteran. So these are guys that aren't really used to backing down. You certainly won't see bikers out there screaming, calling for destruction of private property or the death of police officers."

Tensions will be running extremely high in D.C. over the next week, and it isn't going to take much to spark a major incident.

On Monday, an incredibly shocking undercover video was released that shows three members of the Anti-Fascist Coalition talking about how they could potentially use butyric acid to disrupt an inaugural ball that is scheduled for Thursday evening. The following is from a Lifezette article about this undercover video&#8230;

"I was thinking of things that &#8230; that would ruin the evening, ruin their outfits or otherwise make it impossible to continue with their plans. Make sure they get nothing accomplished," Green says in the video.

"If you had &#8230; a pint of butyric acid, I don't care how big the building is, it's closing," says Kuhn. "And this stuff is very efficient, it's very very smelly, lasts a long time and a little of it goes a long way," Green chimes in eagerly.

If you have not seen this video yet, you can view it right here. These radicals clearly do not have any problem harming people in order to make a political statement. If you are not familiar with butyric acid, it is often used to create "stink bombs", but in higher concentrations it can actually be quite dangerous&#8230;

"Inhalation of butyric acid may result in soreness of throat, coughing, a burning sensation, and laboured breathing. Ingestion of the acid may result in abdominal pain, shock, and collapse. Physical exposure to the acid may result in pain, blistering and skin burns, while exposure to the eyes may result in pain, severe deep burns and loss of vision."

Just like Islamic terrorists, these radical leftists want to create fear and they want to get as much attention as possible.

One of the attention grabbing stunts that they have planned is to literally block people from getting to the inauguration. If protesters are able to successfully block a few of the main roads and a couple metro lines, they literally will be able to paralyze transportation throughout the entire city. And according to one of the main organizers, this is precisely what they plan to do&#8230;

"Early in the morning, we're going to be doing blockades. We're going to be blocking checkpoints into the security zones. We're also going to be blocking roads and other modes of transit into the event."

"We are going to do everything we can from trying to stop people from being able to access the Inauguration."

The good news is that tens of millions of dollars is being spent on security, and officials are closely monitoring what these radical leftist groups are trying to do. So it is unlikely that the protesters will be able to completely disrupt the inaugural celebrations. The following comes from the Washington Post&#8230;

By week's end, the nation's capital will have transformed into a virtual fortress of roadblocks, fences and armed police. Streets will be barricaded with trucks filled with sand. Five Metro stations will close Friday. Crossing Pennsylvania Avenue will be next to impossible.

The peaceful transfer of power is made possible by overlaying a tight security grid using 28,000 security officials over 100 square blocks of prime downtown real estate - from the White House to the Capitol and beyond, with a price tag in the tens of millions of dollars.

Let's hope that law enforcement personnel are able to keep the protests relatively bottled up over the course of this week, because the potential exists for things to spiral out of control very rapidly. Sometimes there is a temptation to allow protesters a little space so that they "can blow off steam", but if scenes of chaos and violence start appearing on television there is a very real possibility that the streets of Washington D.C. could quickly come to resemble a war zone.

This article was written by Michael Snyder and originally published at his Economic Collapse blog.

GetPreparedNow-MichaelSnyderBarbaraFixMichael T. Snyder is a graduate of the University of Florida law school and he worked as an attorney in the heart of Washington D.C. for a number of years.

Today, Michael is best known for his work as the publisher of The Economic Collapse Blog and The American Dream.

If you want to know what is coming and what you can do to prepare, read his latest book Get Prepared Now!: Why A Great Crisis Is Coming & How You Can Survive It.

Click here to subscribe: Join over one million monthly readers and receive breaking news, strategies, ideas and commentary.
Please Spread The Word And Share This Post
Author: Michael Snyder
Views: Read by 2,290 people 
Date: January 17th, 2017
Website: The Economic Collapse


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope those leftist bastards get their faces smashed to such a mess their own birth parent won't recognize them.

These people are anarchist, and deserve termination.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This can go very bad for so many reasons. Hope they stay indoors and smoke dope and drink lattes

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The powder puffs need a good spanking.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If there is a war they will get there azz kicked .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

No; it will be too cold for the snowflakes and despite the low temps they'll melt away.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I very much hope things stay peaceful. Who knows what will happen though. If what we saw during the election is any indicator tensions could get very high very quickly and then all one needs is a spark. I'm just glad that I won't be there in DC for the day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I put in for, and got, the day off from work.
Wife and I plan on watching the festivities on TV.
I hope everything is peaceful.


However, the leftists, anarchists, socialists and communists don't really understand that they are the very cause of Trump being elected. And they further don't understand how tired mainstream America is of their stinkin' crap. 
I predict things will go very badly for anyone who tries to disrupt what for the majority of this country is a very joyous event - the swearing in of Donald Trump. Champion of the working class.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got invited to a Women's March protest, they have lost their minds! hahaha :vs_laugh:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are ways to protest and ways not to protest. If these dumb bunnies get smashed, jailed or what ever I will not feel bad for them. If we can not have a peaceful transfer of power then this nation needs split or have a civil war. Get a grip libs, you lost. Work harder and get a better candidate for next time. You lost for a reason. Figure it out and fix it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

TG said:


> I just got invited to a Women's March protest, they have lost their minds! hahaha :vs_laugh:


You should go for the lols

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Leftists can't tell you the difference between a muzzle and a breech. Let them have their fun........Then shut that shit down!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You should go for the lols
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


So not my thing :vs_laugh:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sure there will be some arrests, I'm actually guessing double or triple digits simply because some people don't know how to behave in public especially when alcohol gets involved. Other than that the police presence in DC during the inauguration will be at an absurd level, nothing is going to go down. Not to mention that Obama, Bill, Hillary, and other big democrats are going to be on stage with Trump as he takes the oath of office. 

I'm off and plan to watch the festivities on Friday and I hope you guys do the same if you can. This election could have gone in a much different direction and we could be dreading Friday rather than rejoicing. Grab a beer and a burger, its time to make America Great Again!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I anticipate some arrests and snowflake carrying on but not much else. The real storm that's to come isn't the inauguration. My wife and I will be armed and aware as we go about our business.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Those of you who doubt the left's ability to wreak havoc obviously forget Bill Ayers roots. Since the 60's the left has had it's fair share of anarchists willing to do whatever it takes to cause destruction.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Authorities need to take a page from the Democrat playbook and turn water cannons on the protestors, just like was done in the 1960's. :laugh:

I'd pay to see that. :vs_lol:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm pro trump.... I wish him well and I am confident that he will do good as POTUS.

If the libtards causes chaos in DC and a complete disruption of the events, I will consider that a win for trump. Doing dumb stuff like that can add more to the destruction of the Democrats. Crooked Hillary, sex maniac bill and libtards that destroy and disrupt is how the Democrats will be remembered. No one will in their right mind would want to be associated by such stupid group.

Also.... A warning to the libtards. If you think that the trump supporters are coming to DC to party, you will be very disappointed. They are there to see trump gets sworn in, and they are there to fight for him.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I keep on getting spammed by "friends" and clients to NOT FORGET!! to attend this stupid event, "NO WOMAN SHOULD STAY HOME THAT DAY!!". 
This is why more of my clients are now small businesses from the American South, they don't invite me to junk events 

Organizers expect big crowds at anti-Trump Women's March in Toronto

Grammatically incorrect signs and all :vs_lol:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Authorities need to take a page from the Democrat playbook and turn water cannons on the protestors, just like was done in the 1960's. :laugh:
> 
> I'd pay to see that. :vs_lol:


you'd have to see the gooberment seize fire engines from the local departments and man them with troops - most likely Fed troops to boot - just like tethered snarrling police dogs - it's all considered to be wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too racist now to be given a thought - much less practiced ....

just look up in North Dakota - the private security guards that busted up the first protests using dogs and fighting back with clubs got replaced with "accepted" riot control .... they had to put out a vehicle fire the protesters started and the fire department was accused of hosing down protesters like 1960s Birmingham police ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Those of you who doubt the left's ability to wreak havoc obviously forget Bill Ayers roots. Since the 60's the left has had it's fair share of anarchists willing to do whatever it takes to cause destruction.


I watched the Chicago PD handle the rioting a few years ago - they prepared by studying the previous tactics and took the best .... had major success in maintaining a perimeter - I think that DC events with an established multi layer screen will be OK ....

it's that 2 mile parade route that's a joke - they have the intersecting cross streets throughly blocked from a Paris type truck attack - but the rioters are invited to be a few steps from stopping the parade progression along the whole route - they'll clear the rioters back and it starts right back up half a block down ....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Authorities need to take a page from the Democrat playbook and turn water cannons on the protestors, just like was done in the 1960's. :laugh:
> 
> I'd pay to see that. :vs_lol:


I suggested water cannons during the Baltimore riots, I was told that was racist way to fight the rioters. I guess real bullets will do just fine.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

6811 said:


> I suggested water cannons during the Baltimore riots, I was told that was racist way to fight the rioters. I guess real bullets will do just fine.


there were a few Baltimore cops that chucked back the rocks that were thrown at them by the high school rioters - I read that they IDed those guys and got suspension time ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think that disruptions have been foreseen and planned for; and if that is the best that they can do to disrupt, then the swearing-in will run like a Swiss watch.
It all sounds amateurish, and sadly insufficient, and reveals them as dolts.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> there were a few Baltimore cops that chucked back the rocks that were thrown at them by the high school rioters - I read that they IDed those guys and got suspension time ....


Not true. Only one officer got in trouble, and it was for an email referring to the rioters as either idiots or animals. The email was after the riots, It was stupid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG said:


> This is why more of my clients are now small businesses from the American South, they don't invite me to junk events


Things ARE different down here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Things ARE different down here.


Yup. I love the south. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

From what I've been seeing there are a few hooligans trying to cause trouble and DC Police have arrested around 95 persons I think I read somewhere. Well see how the rest of the day goes.


----------

